# GMC Fuel filters



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

My '04 GMC 4.8L stalled out on the road. My fuel gauge read 1/16th of a tank, give or take (gas is $4./gallon). I added 2 gallons after a hour and it started. It has started 4 times today, no problem. Haven't driven it anywhere yet.

I figured it was the fuel filter as it has never been replaced. Auto Part store said they have plenty in stock, so I was good to go. Except I couldn't find it. The fuel filter, that is. Searched all over and it is not there.

Called the dealer and they said maybe or maybe not, but they need the middle 8 numbers of the vin and $10.00 to be sure. Right.

Anyone have this problem before?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Sounds like GMC doesn't like giving free estimates. :laughing::laughing:

Its not just plumbers that don't want to give away their knowledge for free.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I think your fuel sensor is off and you were actually riding empty. If your fuel filter was clogged, it will be clogged at a 1/16 of a tank or a full tank. I would measure your incoming pressure and at the manifold. Check your PM


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

The truck doesn't have a fuel filter. I got the official schematics and the list of all the filters and not one fuel filter.

Took the paperwork down to the auto part store and had me a laugh. Their database shows the available filters for a truck that doesn't have one.




Somehow, that ain't funny......


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Tech manual says you have one. Page 6-1556. vol 2 When I was dealing with my fuel pump issue, I found out that o reiley and pepboys computers can't be relied on 100% for part information. I would bring them a part number for a starter and fuel pump and it would show it being for my vehicle but when they pulled up my vehicle, it showed no parts available.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Prolly located under the van at the front of the fuel tank...
I'd follow Gear Junkie's advice in the PM...
He knows what he's talking about when it comes to these GM fuel systems...:thumbup:
It's not the fuel filter that is crushing your stones though...:laughing:


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

fuel filter is part of the pump and is in the fuel tank. I am lucky my bother n law is a chevy mech at dealership. He also told me that running low onfuel is bad for pump bfasically the fuel is what cools the electric motor on fuel pump.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

mssp said:


> fuel filter is part of the pump and is in the fuel tank. I am lucky my bother n law is a chevy mech at dealership. He also told me that running low onfuel is bad for pump bfasically the fuel is what cools the electric motor on fuel pump.


Yeah, it's part of the $400.00 pump. 

Thanks for the tip about low fuel. Gas thieves are common here, so I usually maintain 1/4-1/2 tank. The gas tank fill tube is easily accessible, so they cut it and siphon from there, the dirty battards.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

The manual shows a filter outside the tank next to the evap cannister. Line 14.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> The manual shows a filter outside the tank next to the evap cannister. Line 14.


Nope. Me, a dealer service manager, a dealer parts man, 2 auto parts kids, and the VIN schematics of my engine says there isn't one.

Nah, not interested in the manual-lol.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

No worries on the service manual. Someone will get these books off my bookshelf, lol. I have the service manuals for my cars and van and would say they're the best "tool" to have for vehicle maintance or repair. Best of luck to you in fixing your van.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Every GM truck has a military version and a regular version, be sure you have the specs for the truck you actually have.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

What was the outcome?


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> What was the outcome?


Didn't happen again. Either the fuel level sensor or the dash gauge was glitching. I won't let it get that low....1/4 full minimum now.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

mssp said:


> fuel filter is part of the pump and is in the fuel tank. I am lucky my bother n law is a chevy mech at dealership. He also told me that running low onfuel is bad for pump bfasically the fuel is what cools the electric motor on fuel pump.




Yes you are correct I have a 2004 Chevy Express 3500 and went through the same chit trying to find the filter (after I had already bought one) as GM changed them during the production year.


----------

